# new and looking for advice (Snorkeling an 08 700 Ranger)



## gsmith419 (Mar 10, 2009)

my name is Gary, i'm from Augusta, GA and have a 08 Polaris Ranger 700 XP. I have 27" mudlights and a few other accessories. I am looking to snorkel it if i can get some tips on it. I don't really like riding in deep water, but i want them incase i need them someday. I know i need to extend the 3 factory snorkels, and i found the gas tank vent line. What else is there to look for? Any other vent lines i need to elevate? Does anyone know anything about snorkleing the exhaust also, and if the after market exhaust are worth the money on a ranger? I posted in the Polaris forum also. Let me know anything you can. Thanks


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Dont forget yer radiator overflow line.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

front and rear diff vent lines
the exhaust thing is your preference, but aftermarket exhausts sound good to me.


----------



## gsmith419 (Mar 10, 2009)

*thanks and more questions*

thanks for the feedback. i know the aftermarket exhaust sounds good on four wheelers, but i have never heard one on a side by side of any kind? will it give me a little more horse power as it does to other unite? what about the air filter also, i see some guys that eliminate the air box completely and have the filter on the end of the snorkel. any good come out of this? or should i just order a good filter for my air box?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

No air box is a BAD IDEA. It serves more purposes than just housing your air filter. Go for Twin Air brand air filter


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

agreed on the airbox. i've heard several side by sides with exhaust and they sound just as good as atvs


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

GSSMITH go to the thread called "snork prob with ranger" I just posted the snorkels I did on my 09 Crew on there if you want to see them.


----------

